# Immediate sale: Hobie Ouback Hank Parker 2009 Fish Killing system



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

*SOLD - Immediate sale: Hobie Ouback Hank Parker 2009 Fish Killing system*

*SOLD*

OK – here’s the list of Equipment and upgrades on the Hobie Outback. I assume you’ll google anything on here to check. I’ve used the lowest prices on-line for any accessories.

Now you might wanna read this first as this setup kills fish… http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f76/2-limits-nice-snapper-2-quality-ars-stressless-90528/

= Standard Equipment 
+ Upgrade

1799 = *Hobie Mirage "Hank Parker" Outback Fish Kayak.* 
0 = Hobie Paddle

160 + Hobie sidekick outriggers

90 + Turbo Fins

45 + Offshore Rudder

25 + 1 pole extender

250 + Hobie Baitwell and battery/charger

130 + Installed anchor trolley w/nightglow rope

20 + Installed waterproof Battery Box

10 + Installed waterproof personal box (wallet phone etc)
20 + Installed 48 qrt cooler attachments
10 + Installed SOLAS Marine Safety Reflective Tape
50 + Installer Scotty with Pole holder

270 = Humminbird 365i Fish Finder/GPS with ALL yakable Public spots Pensacola to Destin included (That’s a deal my friend!)
0 + installed Humminbird 365i mount and cables
80 + Humminbird Puck transducer/tempgage 

$2500 + time to integrate and install

Pkg deal = $2200 Firm.


Here's the system - it catches fish. Also the numbers on the FF/GPS at this spot are included... along with a 150+ others.








Call me 974-8363 Bob aka Stressless


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

I hope you are upgrading....


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## 84flyer (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice! PM sent.


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

we know it can catch fish... I would if I could


----------



## pwisenut (May 16, 2011)

i'll take it! PM sent


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

I have two full price offers:

#1 84flyer
#2 pwisenut

I talked to Brad (84flyer) - he's getting the gouge together now if that falls through Pwisenut it's yours. Figure to know by COB tomorrow.

Regards,
Stressless


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Please tell me your not pcs'ing. Are you upgrading?


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

upgrading? he's already got the best yak out there!


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Someone just got a hell ofa deal....................

Robin


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

SOLD:

- and no my wife upgraded to a new Revo
- only 4 spots on my Yak rack so one had to go
- I'm not PCS'ng 
- 230 GPS spots preloaded into the 365i .. best deal out there

OutHere,
Stressless  all around that sale.


----------



## Tugboat (Mar 24, 2011)

Haha it's amazing how fast hobies sell, congrats to the new owner!


----------



## 84flyer (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks Stressless, definitly all smiles on this end, as I have been looking for several months for a setup like this, and thanks for the help with the loading and all. 

-Brad


----------

